# Making the decision: After the overseas consults



## Steph3 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi ya.  So I'm close to a point where I will need to choose which clinic to go to. I would appreciate anyone's  assistance.  I have consulted a handful of clinics in Cyprus and Greece.  What should be in my pro/con list?  Anyone you would recommend?  I am looking at egg donation cycle with donor sperm. Thanks


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Steph
Easy flights was a priority for me. I wanted a single trip without having to return for treatment.  So for me it left me with Cyprus.  (I'd already dismissed Spain due to lack of my having any input over donor choice including the male donor.)  Some people would not agree saying a good clinic needs to see you first then treatment at a subsequent visit.  I disagree for you can carry out any testing etc in your own country before departure. 

Other than that I felt there was little to chose between Cyprus and Greece.  Both have good international population locally so donor matching was relatively easy in both countries.  You might want to check how much donor information you will be given and if you have any choice or does the clinic select your donor.  I went on recommendation of another lady I know who had success.  I'd be tempted to choose your country then decide on the actual clinic. 
Good luck 
TCCx


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi, 
I went to Cyprus, Team Miracle. I used donor sperm from Cryos. 
I got lucky on my second fresh cycle and now have boy girl twins. 
I wish you lots of luck and support. It's been an amazing journey and am so happy I took the leap to do this!


----------

